# GA16DET SAFC settings



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a '95-'99 GA16DET hybrid turbo car ('99 block, '95 manifolds & sensors), and my friend and I are working on hooking up an Apex'i S-AFC on the car. I have downloaded every manual I can find for the S-AFC, which is the older knob-style that Apex'i no longer has available on their website (I already checked and even called customer service). I am going to be running stock SR20DE and KA24DE injectors in my stock fuel rail, some sources say they are 259cc but I have read from some and been told they are 270cc? Anywho, there seems to be no GA16DE setting on this older S-AFC; go figure, a turbo 1.6 Sentra was not high priority in the mid-'90s I am sure. We have already worked out that there is a -27 correction curve between the 259cc and 185cc injectors, so if I want to run the car N/A I have to set it at -27 across the board. No big deal. Here comes my question (sorry, long-winded).

All the information I have on the S-AFC has given me only a handful of Nissan vehicle selector sequences for the device. At the moment, the S-AFC is set for an SR18DE engine, which we believe is similar in both sensor and stock injectors (259cc?). I am really just wondering if anyone else with a GA16DE has ever used this older style S-AFC, and if so, what engine they chose? I do not, at present, plan on upgrading to the 370cc injectors, and I really want to be able to run my car N/A if I need to without having to switch back to the stock injectors.

P.S. Apex'i is no help. They no longer have any of the manuals online, and customer service basically gives you nothing. If anyone just has the engine selector sequences for Nissans, or any sort of info that can help us out!









^--- this type of S-AFC


----------

